# Thoughts on Lucy



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Just wanted to hear thoughts on her conformation. She is 5 weeks old now. I'm really liking how she's turning out but interested in hearing others thoughts on her.


----------



## goat girls (Dec 13, 2017)

I not a Boer goat person but I would be proud to have her in my herd!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you. I am very pleased with how she is turning out


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

ohlala: I love Lucy!


----------



## TooManyBoers (Oct 19, 2017)

Well, isn't she just the little chunk? I'll take her off you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She looks really good so far. 

She is too young to determine conformation, but, what I see is good.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is freakin adorable


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

TooManyBoers said:


> Well, isn't she just the little chunk? I'll take her off you!


She is definitely a chunky little thing lol
Thank you everyone 
I'm definitely thinking she's a keeper


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Lucy will be going to her first show in April. I'm planning on possibly taking her sister too but not quite sure if her one teat is acceptable? Seems to be a little nub on it but doesn't seem like there's an orifice


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hard to see, but if it is a nub at the bottom half and is less than 50 % of the main teat, it is acceptable A9 ABGA chart.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Wow - shes a pretty goat lol Im not a judge or anything but I would say she's blue ribbon.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Very nice, feel free to send her this way.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

No no no send her this way!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, OK, no fighting over her.
Send her this way. :haha:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Im going to clear it with the wife, lol send her on to Jawja - we'll take her


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> LOL, OK, no fighting over her.
> Send her this way. :haha:


Hey Toth - do they breed mini Boers?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

There isn't really such a thing as a "mini boer". 

They are stunted boer, who seem to be mini.
When someone breeds a stunted buck and stunted doe, they still do have background genetics of a standard size boer kid, way to big for the doe at birth. 

If you do have a smaller boer doe.
You want to use a smaller breed buck, if you were to breed that so called mini boer.


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I just love the how stocky and strong looking the Boer's are. Id like to have one mini sized haha.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Too bad for all of you fighting over her I'm keeping her I'm excited to see how she continues to grow. Next year she will be bred to my dappled buck. Her dam is being bred to him this year in june


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh poo, you ruined our expectations for all of us getting her. HeHe. Yeah, I knew she was a keeper. 

I had a buyer once actually tell me, after seeing my keepers and asking is she for sale? Answered:
"So you are telling me, I am getting your hand me downs, not fair." I was thinking to myself well yeah, but the ones I am selling are good too. 
But, I actually told him: You would do the same wouldn't you?" He said, yes. 
:haha:


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

LOL - I would be a horrible judge I think they all are awesome lol. Im going to end up with 200 head of mini goat.


----------

